
Java Caching Benchmarks 2016 – Part 1 - cruftex
http://cruftex.net/2016/03/16/Java-Caching-Benchmarks-2016-Part-1.html
======
zzn
The benchmarks is not fair. Compare a concurrent hash map with those has cache
replacement policies.

